
Video doorbell firm Ring says its devices slash crime, but evidence looks flimsy - heinrichf
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612307/video-doorbell-firm-ring-says-its-devices-slash-crimebut-the-evidence-looks-flimsy/
======
bb2018
I wouldn't be surprised if Ring overstated their impact.

That being said systems like Ring are pretty amazing. I can log on and people
around the neighborhood (big city) are posting videos/images of people who
broke into their house or were acting suspiciously late at night. I imagine
even if just a slice of these lead to arrests in the short term it could lead
to a very good impact in the future (both because the people who were stealing
would have likely repeated if they weren't caught + if it becomes perceived as
harder to rob a house less people will attempt it).

